# ISO burning problem



## scabbage

Hey, guys,
I have a Lite-on LTR-523275 CD burner. Today I'm trying to burning some ISO files using ISO Recorder but realized that my Lite-on no longer works. The burning process aborted with error code: 8004020e. I tried Nero and it failed as well. The only thing I know is I have used some virtual cd emulator such as daemon tool and Alcohol 120%. I'm not sure if has anything to do with these programs. I have removed Alcohol 120% but I'm not sure how to remove daemon tool. Can anyone shed some light on this? Thanks.


----------



## robina_80

best thing delete all virtual drives if you cant delete dameon tool from add/remove programs delete it from hard drive


----------



## Praetor

> I'm not sure if has anything to do with these programs


I highly doubt it.



> I have removed Alcohol 120% but I'm not sure how to remove daemon tool. Can anyone shed some light on this? Thanks.


You prolyl dont need to. if you absolutely want to there are a few options:
1. Control Panel --> Add/Remove --> Daemon Tools
2. Start Daemon Tools --> right-click on the icon --> Virtual CD/DVDROM --> Set Number of Devices --> Disabled



> Today I'm trying to burning some ISO files using ISO Recorder but realized that my Lite-on no longer works. The burning process aborted with error code: 8004020e.


1. Does it fail the burn i something like Alcohol? (A120 is a much more robust application)
2. Check the ASPI
3. It could be the drive failing (for which, something like a firmware flash might save it)
work.



ASPI, _Advanced SCSI Programming Interface,_ is the source of *enough* problems with anything even remotely related to an optical drive. Note that Windows2000 and WindowsXP do *NOT* come with ASPI installed and many users, just starting to do more than basic activities with their drives are encountering problems left and right. ASPI is one of the simplest things to check for -- it just takes one reboot. For more information regarding ASPI see http://cd-rw.org/articles/archive/aspisetup.cfm . *IMPORTANT:*  when checking the version numbers, *all four* the version numbers have to match identically otherwise the ASPI is not installed correctly/completely regardless of whatever the checker says (this is especially true for Nero's InfoTools which only checks for the presence of the files rather than matching version numbers).


----------



## scabbage

Praetor said:
			
		

> I highly doubt it.
> 
> 
> You prolyl dont need to. if you absolutely want to there are a few options:
> 1. Control Panel --> Add/Remove --> Daemon Tools
> 2. Start Daemon Tools --> right-click on the icon --> Virtual CD/DVDROM --> Set Number of Devices --> Disabled
> 
> 
> 1. Does it fail the burn i something like Alcohol? (A120 is a much more robust application)
> 2. Check the ASPI
> 3. It could be the drive failing (for which, something like a firmware flash might save it)
> work.
> 
> 
> 
> ASPI, _Advanced SCSI Programming Interface,_ is the source of *enough* problems with anything even remotely related to an optical drive. Note that Windows2000 and WindowsXP do *NOT* come with ASPI installed and many users, just starting to do more than basic activities with their drives are encountering problems left and right. ASPI is one of the simplest things to check for -- it just takes one reboot. For more information regarding ASPI see http://cd-rw.org/articles/archive/aspisetup.cfm . *IMPORTANT:*  when checking the version numbers, *all four* the version numbers have to match identically otherwise the ASPI is not installed correctly/completely regardless of whatever the checker says (this is especially true for Nero's InfoTools which only checks for the presence of the files rather than matching version numbers).



I successfully removed the Daemon tool from control panel. However when I right click on a .iso file, I can still open with "Daemon tools front end". Don't know how to remove that. Now I installed the Nero express trail version. Still no luck to get it to burn. Here is the log file generated by Nero:


		Code:
	

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.68, size=160016 bytes, created 7/28/2004 4:51:12 PM 
Nero version: 6.6.0.1 (Nero Express)
Recorder:             <LITE-ON LTR-52327S>      Version: QS0A - HA 0 TA 1 - 6.6.0.1
 Adapter driver:      <nvidesm>                 HA 0
 Drive buffer  :      2048kB
 Bus Type      :      default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI 
CD-ROM:               <AOpen    DVD-1640 PRO    >Version: 1.22 - HA 1 TA 0 - 6.6.0.1
 Adapter driver:      <>                        HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral       : ST380013A               3.54   nvidesm Port 0 ID 0  DMA: Off
CdRomPeripheral      : AOpen   DVD-1640 PRO    1.22   nvidesm Port 0 ID 0  DMA: Off
CdRomPeripheral      : LITE-ON LTR-52327S      QS0A   nvidesm Port 0 ID 1  DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
LITE-ON LTR-52327S         F:   CDRom1
AOpen DVD-1640 PRO         E:   CDRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE           : 0
Physical memory     : 703MB (720372kB)
Free physical memory: 361MB (370024kB)
Memory in use       : 48 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Static Write Speed Table: 0
Use Inquiry    : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 

23.11.2004
CD Image
12:39:20 AM	#1 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 2832
	LITE-ON LTR-52327S
	Buffer underrun protection activated
	
12:39:20 AM	#2 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 127
	Reader running
	
12:39:20 AM	#3 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 122
	Writer LITE-ON  LTR-52327S       running
	
12:39:20 AM	#4 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3117
	Turn on Disc-at-once, using CD-R/RW media
	
12:39:20 AM	#5 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 256
	Last possible write address on media:   359845 ( 79:59.70)
	Last address to be written:             315911 ( 70:14.11)
	
12:39:20 AM	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 268
	Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)
	
12:39:20 AM	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2309
	Recorder: LITE-ON LTR-52327S;
	   CDR code: 00 97 26 66; OSJ entry from: CMC Magnetics Corporation
	   ATIP Data:
	     Special    Info [hex] 1: D0 00 98, 2: 61 1A 42 (LI 97:26.66), 3: 4F 3B 47 (LO 79:59.71)
	     Additional Info [hex] 1: 00 00 80 (invalid), 2: 00 80 00 (invalid), 3: 00 80 80 (invalid)
	
12:39:20 AM	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 430
	>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
	=========================================
	
12:39:20 AM	#9 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 844
	Setup items (after recorder preparation)
	 0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (2 - CD-ROM Mode 1, Joliet)
	    2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
	    original disc pos #0 + 315912 (315912) = #315912/70:12.12
	    relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required,  patch infos
	    -> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 315912 blocks [LITE-ON  LTR-52327S]
	--------------------------------------------------------------
	
12:39:20 AM	#10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1047
	Prepare recorder [LITE-ON  LTR-52327S] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
	DAO infos:
	==========
	 MCN: ""
	 TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
	 Tracks 1 to 1:
	   1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos             0        307200     647294976, ISRC ""
	DAO layout:
	===========
	 __Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_RecDep_|_CtrlAdr_
	    -150 |  lead-in |   0 |   0x00 |  0x41
	    -150 |        1 |   0 |   0x00 |  0x41
	       0 |        1 |   1 |   0x00 |  0x41
	  315912 | lead-out |   1 |   0x00 |  0x41
	
12:39:20 AM	#11 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1853
	Caching of files started
	
12:39:20 AM	#12 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4003
	Cache writing successful.
	
12:39:20 AM	#13 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1853
	Caching of files completed
	
12:39:20 AM	#14 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1853
	Burn process started at 40x (6,000 KB/s)
	
12:39:20 AM	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2497
	Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, no disc pos, patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0
	
12:39:20 AM	#16 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 16025
	StartDAO : CD-Text - Off
	
12:39:20 AM	#17 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 20673
	Set BUFE: Buffer underrun protection -> ON , SMART-BURN : ON
	
12:39:20 AM	#18 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 16312
	CueData, Len=32
	41 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 
	41 01 00 10 00 00 00 00 
	41 01 01 10 00 00 02 00 
	41 aa 01 14 00 46 0e 0c 
	
12:39:28 AM	#19 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1432
	SCSI Exec, HA 0, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x06260000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
12:39:28 AM	#20 CDR -500 File Writer.cpp, Line 311
	SCSI command aborted
	LITE-ON LTR-52327S\H0 T1
	
12:39:28 AM	#21 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 229
	all writers idle, stopping conversion
	
12:39:32 AM	#22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 223
	conversion idle, stopping reader
	
12:39:33 AM	#23 SCSI -1033 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1178
	SCSI Exec, HA 0, TA 1, LUN 0
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x02 (KEY_NOT_READY)
	Sense Code: 0x04
	Sense Qual: 0x01
	CDB Data:   0x35 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0x70 0x00 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x04 0x01 
	
12:39:38 AM	#24 Text 0 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1711
	Set remaining time: 0:00,000 (0ms) -> OK
	
12:39:38 AM	#25 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1853
	Burn process failed at 40x (6,000 KB/s)
	

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\nvidesm.sys': Ver=5.10.2600.0307 built by: WinDDK, size=20224 bytes, created 11/13/2002 1:10:00 AM (Adapter driver for rec)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)

Any idea?


----------



## Praetor

> I can still open with "Daemon tools front end". Don't know how to remove that


Control Panel --> Folder --> File Types --> Delete the Entry for ISO



> DiskPeripheral : ST380013A 3.54 nvidesm Port 0 ID 0 DMA: Off
> CdRomPeripheral : AOpen DVD-1640 PRO 1.22 nvidesm Port 0 ID 0 DMA: Off
> CdRomPeripheral : LITE-ON LTR-52327S QS0A nvidesm Port 0 ID 1 DMA: Off


For starters, enable DMA 

To ensure your drives are operating in DMA mode: *(1)* Control Panel, *(2)* System, *(3)* Goto the Hardware Tab, *(4)* Device Manager, *(5)* IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers, *(6)* Right Click on Primary IDE Channel --> Properties, *(7)* Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK,*(8)* Right Click on Seconady IDE Channel --> Properties, *(9)* Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK, *(10)* Reboot.


As for your drive, LITE-ON LTR-52327S (QS0A) there are newer firmwares available:
- Direct link to the latest: http://www.liteonit.com.tw/ODD/Engl...rw.asp?Flag=1&Item=R52QS0E58&Model=LTR-52327S
- Full page: http://www.liteonit.com.tw/ODD/English/e_downloads/e_firmware_cd-rw.asp


----------



## scabbage

> For starters, enable DMA
> 
> To ensure your drives are operating in DMA mode: (1) Control Panel, (2) System, (3) Goto the Hardware Tab, (4) Device Manager, (5) IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers, (6) Right Click on Primary IDE Channel --> Properties, (7) Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK,(8) Right Click on Seconady IDE Channel --> Properties, (9) Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK, (10) Reboot.


Strangely I don't have the Primary IDE Channel in the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers. The only thing I have is NVIDIA?nForce(TM) IDE Controller, which doesn't have the Advanced Setting tab.


----------



## Praetor

> Strangely I don't have the Primary IDE Channel in the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers. The only thing I have is NVIDIA?nForce(TM) IDE Controller, which doesn't have the Advanced Setting tab.


Not too strange, the nForce controller merges everything into one clean bundle. The controls for DMA/PIo might be under the drive instead of the drive controller although if i recall they are still under the Drive Controller (common sense = look around)


----------



## colma

i suggest you try to burning iso image using MagicISO ISO burner .
It never lets me down.


----------



## ruroni

I too have the same problem. I don't have any allusions to DMA anywhere on my system properties. It's not under the IDE controller, nor is it under the individual drives themselves. I have been wasting CD-RWs and DVD-Rs left and right, trying all kinds of software, and nothing is working.

I did the forceASPI thing, and it's now all 4 files are checking with the same version numer and everything. But I still can't burn a thing, with either of my drives, or any of the softwareI've been trying (Nero, UltraISO, MagicISO, ISOrecorder).



_Help, I need somebody,
Help, not just anybody,
Help, you know I need someone, help. _


----------



## ruroni

*Nero Reports:*


		Code:
	

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: File 'Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=4.71 (0002), size=45056 bytes, created 7/17/2002 10:03:20 AM 
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\PROGRA~1\Ahead\nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.59, size=160016 bytes, created 1/4/2005 5:26:51 PM 
Nero version: 6.6.0.3 (Nero Express)
Recorder:             <HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B>Version: 1.02 - HA 3 TA 1 - 6.6.0.3
 Adapter driver:      <>                        HA 3
 Drive buffer  :      2048kB
 Bus Type      :      default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM:               <Generic  DVD-ROM         >Version: 1.0  - HA 1 TA 0 - 6.6.0.3
 Adapter driver:      <d347prt>                 HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
CdRomPeripheral      : Generic DVD-ROM         1.0    d347prt Port 1 ID 0  DMA: Off
DiskPeripheral       : Maxtor 6Y080L0          YAR4   nvidesm Port 2 ID 0  DMA: Off
DiskPeripheral       : ST3200822A              3.01   nvidesm Port 2 ID 1  DMA: Off
CdRomPeripheral      :         16X8 DVD DUAL   A060   nvidesm Port 2 ID 0  DMA: Off
CdRomPeripheral      : HL-DT-STRW/DVD GCC-4480B1.02   nvidesm Port 2 ID 1  DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
Generic DVD-ROM            E:   CDRom2
HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480   F:   CDRom1
 16X8 DVD DUAL             D:   CDRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE           : 0
Physical memory     : 1023MB (1048048kB)
Free physical memory: 606MB (621108kB)
Memory in use       : 40 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry    : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 

4.1.2005
CD Image
6:12:28 PM	#1 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 2866
	HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B
	Buffer underrun protection activated
	
6:12:28 PM	#2 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 127
	Reader running
	
6:12:28 PM	#3 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 122
	Writer HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B running
	
6:12:28 PM	#4 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3151
	Turn on Disc-at-once, using CD-R/RW media
	
6:12:28 PM	#5 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 256
	Last possible write address on media:   336600 ( 74:50.00)
	Last address to be written:             331413 ( 73:40.63)
	
6:12:28 PM	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 268
	Write in overburning mode: NO
	
6:12:28 PM	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2309
	Recorder: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B;
	   CDRW code: 00 97 27 28; OSJ entry from: Princo Corporation
	   ATIP Data:
	     Special    Info [hex] 1: D1 40 C6, 2: 61 1B 1C (LI 97:27.28), 3: 4A 32 01 (LO 74:50.01)
	     Additional Info [hex] 1: 02 3C B0, 2: 5A C8 36, 3: 00 80 80 (invalid)
	
6:12:28 PM	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 430
	>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
	=========================================
	
6:12:28 PM	#9 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 830
	Setup items (after recorder preparation)
	 0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (2 - CD-ROM Mode 1, HFS)
	    2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
	    original disc pos #0 + 331414 (331414) = #331414/73:38.64
	    relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required,  patch infos
	    -> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 331414 blocks [HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B]
	--------------------------------------------------------------
	
6:12:28 PM	#10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1040
	Prepare recorder [HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
	DAO infos:
	==========
	 MCN: ""
	 TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
	 Tracks 1 to 1:
	   1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 307200 679043072, ISRC ""
	DAO layout:
	===========
	 __Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
	    -150 |  lead-in |   0 |    0x41 | 0x00
	    -150 |        1 |   0 |    0x41 | 0x00
	       0 |        1 |   1 |    0x41 | 0x00
	  331414 | lead-out |   1 |    0x41 | 0x00
	
6:12:28 PM	#11 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
	Caching of files started
	
6:12:28 PM	#12 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4038
	Cache writing successful.
	
6:12:28 PM	#13 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
	Caching of files completed
	
6:12:28 PM	#14 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
	Burn process started at 4x (600 KB/s)
	
6:12:28 PM	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2596
	Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, no disc pos, patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0
	
6:12:28 PM	#16 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 16285
	StartDAO : CD-Text - Off
	
6:12:28 PM	#17 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 21025
	Set BUFE: Buffer underrun protection -> ON 
	
6:12:28 PM	#18 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 16572
	CueData, Len=32
	41 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 
	41 01 00 10 00 00 00 00 
	41 01 01 10 00 00 02 00 
	41 aa 01 14 00 49 28 40 
	
6:12:35 PM	#19 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x03250000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:12:51 PM	#20 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x04131000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:12:51 PM	#21 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 32768Bytes
	
6:13:03 PM	#22 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x04131000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:13:03 PM	#23 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 30720Bytes
	
6:13:12 PM	#24 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x04131000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:13:12 PM	#25 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 28672Bytes
	
6:13:21 PM	#26 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x04131000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x0E 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:13:21 PM	#27 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 26624Bytes
	
6:13:30 PM	#28 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x04131000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x0D 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:13:30 PM	#29 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 24576Bytes


----------



## ruroni

_rest of nero log_


		Code:
	

6:13:38 PM	#30 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x03907000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:13:38 PM	#31 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 22528Bytes
	
6:13:46 PM	#32 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x03907000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x0B 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:13:46 PM	#33 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 20480Bytes
	
6:13:54 PM	#34 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x03907000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x0A 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:13:54 PM	#35 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 18432Bytes
	
6:14:02 PM	#36 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x03907000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:14:02 PM	#37 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 16384Bytes
	
6:14:10 PM	#38 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x03907000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x08 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:14:10 PM	#39 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 14336Bytes
	
6:14:18 PM	#40 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x03907000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:14:18 PM	#41 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 12288Bytes
	
6:14:26 PM	#42 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x03907000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:14:26 PM	#43 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 10240Bytes
	
6:14:34 PM	#44 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x03907000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:14:34 PM	#45 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 8192Bytes
	
6:14:42 PM	#46 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x03907000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x04 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:14:42 PM	#47 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 6144Bytes
	
6:14:50 PM	#48 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x03907000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:14:50 PM	#49 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 18664
	Writer-Buffer for HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1 reduced to 4096Bytes
	
6:14:58 PM	#50 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1430
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x03907000
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x2A 0x00 0xFF 0xFF 0xFF 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:14:58 PM	#51 CDR -500 File Writer.cpp, Line 311
	SCSI command aborted
	HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1
	
6:15:02 PM	#52 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
	all writers idle, stopping conversion
	
6:15:02 PM	#53 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
	conversion idle, stopping reader
	
6:15:07 PM	#54 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1176
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x35 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:15:23 PM	#55 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1176
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0, buffer 0x03904848
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x5A 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x48 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:15:23 PM	#56 CDR -500 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 167
	SCSI command aborted
	HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B\H3 T1
	
6:15:23 PM	#57 TRANSFER -24 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 167
	Could not perform end of Disc-at-once
	
6:15:39 PM	#58 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
	Burn process failed at 4x (600 KB/s)
	
6:16:23 PM	#59 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1176
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	
6:16:31 PM	#60 SCSI -500 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1176
	SCSI Exec, HA 3, TA 1, LUN 0
	Status:     0x02 (0x03, SCSI_ABORTED)
	HA-Status   0x10 (0x0A, SCSI_HASTAT_REQUEST_SENSE_FAILED)
	TA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x26
	Sense Qual: 0x02
	CDB Data:   0x1E 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x02 
	

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\ASPI32.SYS': Ver=4.71 (0002) built by: WinDDK, size=16512 bytes, created 7/17/2002 9:05:10 AM 
File 'WNASPINT.DLL': Ver=V1.18, size=57344 bytes, created 10/6/2004 12:00:00 AM 
File 'Drivers\InCDfs.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 0, 5, size=93440 bytes, created 9/13/2004 11:54:06 AM (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
File 'Drivers\InCDpass.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 0, 5, size=28672 bytes, created 9/13/2004 11:54:46 AM (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
File 'Drivers\InCDrec.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 0, 5, size=7680 bytes, created 9/13/2004 11:58:10 AM (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
File 'Drivers\d347prt.sys': Ver=3.47.0.0 built by: WinDDK, size=5248 bytes, created 8/22/2004 3:31:48 PM (Adapter driver for src)


----------



## Praetor

> WinAspi: - ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.68, size=160016 bytes, created 7/28/2004 4:51:12 PM


I did suggest you to install the proper ASPI layer ... (for which you'd have more entries than just this .. yes I know nero isnt supposed to use this ASPI layer but nero isnt supposed to do a lot of things )



> But I still can't burn a thing, with either of my drives, or any of the softwareI've been trying (Nero, UltraISO, MagicISO, ISOrecorder


Define "cant"  (seriously)


----------



## ruroni

Praetor said:
			
		

> I did suggest you to install the proper ASPI layer ... (for which you'd have more entries than just this .. yes I know nero isnt supposed to use this ASPI layer but nero isnt supposed to do a lot of things )


I did the forceASPI and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> Define "cant"  (seriously)


When I try to burn something, I get error messages. Usually I get about 4 to 7 percent of it done, and then it crashes telling me it could not be burnt. Nero produced the log I've pasted here.  And ISOrecorcer gives error code: 8004020e.


----------



## Praetor

Could it be the drive is shot? You might consider a firmware update for it


----------

